# folly beach surf fishing



## jsmitty82

coming to charleston this thursday to explore the area since were planning on moving there.Would love to do some fishing, and was wondering if any of you experts could help a rookie out with surf fishing?/ like wheres so good spots and what bait, whats biting now, what rigs to use, etc. thanks a bunch jeremy.....:fishing:


----------



## captmark

Here a link for ya.....

http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=42


----------



## TideJones

jsmitty82 said:


> coming to charleston this thursday to explore the area since were planning on moving there.Would love to do some fishing, and was wondering if any of you experts could help a rookie out with surf fishing?/ like wheres so good spots and what bait, whats biting now, what rigs to use, etc. thanks a bunch jeremy.....:fishing:


If you will be fishing from the surf, try the north end. There is a parking lot there, walk north till you come to a rock outcrop. Fish as close to the end of the rocks as possible during the incoming tide. Use a double drop loop rig with a #2 (not 2/0) hooks. You will not be fishing very far out, in fact at low tide almost all of the rocks are exposed. If you have two rods chunk the other out as far as you can. Use fish finder rig, or what ever your favorite is. Most of the action will come on the rod close to the rocks. If you do this at early morning rising tide, even better.

If you take a cast net for bait, try the boat ramp, just to the left as you enter the island. You may get some mullet, or if the time is right some shrimp. Also, if the finger mullet are running, you may be able to pick some up at your fishing location. I usually stop at Cosby's for bait (on the right just before you cross over to the Folly).

If you fish from the pier, get your bait (see above) before you go out.

Good luck.


----------



## westeyes

Good tips.

I'm very glad that I found this message board.


----------

